# My boys first time on a bike.



## FABMAN (Dec 18, 2008)

He told me I NEED to buy him one.:rockn:
[ame=http://s368.photobucket.com/albums/oo121/Fabman55/Ice%20racing/?action=view&current=009.flv]







[/ame]


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

haha... speed deamon! :rockn:


----------



## Metal Man (Dec 17, 2008)

I bet he had a blast


----------



## phreebsd (Dec 16, 2004)

nice! 
I remember the first time i rode a bike. Ah what a feelin'.


----------



## phreebsd (Dec 16, 2004)

i know, mate. me too!
i still have the atc70 i rode back when i was 11 or 12.


----------

